# Adam Morrison...unimpressive.



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe it's just me but I honestly don't see anything incredibly special about this get that would or should merrit him as a top 5 pick. Now yes, this is a weak draft class and that's one explination as to why he'd be getting drafted so high. But the kid really doesn't impress me. I watched him get shut down against San Diego. Which is pretty sad that he only scored like 10 or 12 from the field the entire game. The only reason he passed the 20 point hump was because the refs were calling ticky tacky fouls. He's a good free throw shooter, which was the sole reason he had a decent game points wise.

He doesn't seem overly athletic to me, not a fantastic dribbler...even for his size. It seems like he tries to do too much and hurts his team because of that sometimes.

Mind you I don't get to see him play all that regularly but I got to see him play in the confrence tourny and he didn't impress me.

I know I'm going to get a lot of heat for this, but it's just my observation as of late.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

/\/\/\/\

This coming from a JJ fan....

Morrison, aka Lionheart will be a leader in the NBA.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Let it be known I'm a diehard UNC fan and have been for a very long time.


I might hate Adam Morrison more than JJ. Both are overrated great white hypes. Both are arrogant punks.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

His play in the conference tourney has probably been his worst of the season. If your only basing your opinion on that than it's no wonder your not impressed.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What kind of tool bases his a player off of 2 games.....


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't think it is possible to deny the fact that both Redick and Morrison are fatigued from all of the scoring and attention on and off the court they have been receiving all season. Ionly hope both players can get it together come tournament time.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i think hes a legit top 5 pick...good size for the 3 spot yet doesnt have the athleticism most will have in the NBA...the biggest asset he has is his basketball IQ and his ability to get his shot off as well as get to the line...

sure his last two games have not been exceptional, but look at his other games during the season, like the Memphis game, and no doubt the kid can score...


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

ralaw said:


> I don't think it is possible to deny the fact that both Redick and Morrison are fatigued from all of the scoring and attention on and off the court they have been receiving all season. Ionly hope both players can get it together come tournament time.


emotional fatigue is a load of ****


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jameh said:


> Maybe it's just me but I honestly don't see anything incredibly special about this get that would or should merrit him as a top 5 pick. Now yes, this is a weak draft class and that's one explination as to why he'd be getting drafted so high. But the kid really doesn't impress me. I watched him get shut down against San Diego. Which is pretty sad that he only scored like 10 or 12 from the field the entire game. The only reason he passed the 20 point hump was because the refs were calling ticky tacky fouls. He's a good free throw shooter, which was the sole reason he had a decent game points wise.
> 
> He doesn't seem overly athletic to me, not a fantastic dribbler...even for his size. It seems like he tries to do too much and hurts his team because of that sometimes.
> 
> ...


if this was coming from someone who was objective i would probably give it some credence but from a jj redick fan you have to be kidding, redick and morrison are very much alike but if you're comparing the two for the pros, i think morrison gives you a lot more from the wing position, for one thing he has 4 inches on jj, has improved his 3 pt shot immensely and i think is stronger and faster getting up and down the court. it is a weak draft, if a couple of the highschoolers were eligible it might push a few guys down a notch or two but morrison is a legit top 5 player, if you look back at guys that went in that area of the draft like wally,mike miller,ben gordon,ron mercer....i have no problem putting adam in with that group. on a personal note i like redick too, i just think his athletecism will hurt him more and he'll have to find the right supporting cast around him,most do.


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

Hell no! This kid is defenitely legit. I was also one of the doubters earlier this season. Then I saw his game against Loyola-Marymount where he hit like 6 shots in a row in the last few minutes and it seriously gave me flashbacks of Larry Bird in the clutch.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Jameh said:


> Maybe it's just me but I honestly don't see anything incredibly special about this get that would or should merrit him as a top 5 pick. Now yes, this is a weak draft class and that's one explination as to why he'd be getting drafted so high. But the kid really doesn't impress me. I watched him get shut down against San Diego. Which is pretty sad that he only scored like 10 or 12 from the field the entire game. The only reason he passed the 20 point hump was because the refs were calling ticky tacky fouls. He's a good free throw shooter, which was the sole reason he had a decent game points wise.
> 
> He doesn't seem overly athletic to me, not a fantastic dribbler...even for his size. It seems like he tries to do too much and hurts his team because of that sometimes.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you haven't got more heat for this. I am a Redick fan just to state that and therefore may be a little biased. However, I wouldn't put down Morrison or even try to say one is better than the other if I didn't have some facts to base my argument on. Personally, I think they both should share POY award and will both contribute to the NBA. I don't see either as superstars. I can't speak for Morrison since I don't see him play as much as I do Redick, but Redick's cockiness is a court projected image. He lets his play speak. However, in interviews he doesn't come across as cocky and even has said he doesn't like all the talk ESPN does on him.

Both players have been in a slump now, which is producing stats that are very unlike them.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

iverson101 said:


> emotional fatigue is a load of ****



I am talking about physical and emotional fatigue that comes with putting up 40 point games, 30 point games and having to deal with all of the elbows, pushing, shoving, grabing scratching etc, that comes with being the target of defenses every game. Morrison and Redick are no,t pros just yet therefore, they haven't gotten the proper conditioning to deal with this on a nigthly basis. However, to deny their significance is foolish.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I saw him get like 35 points in the second half about a month ago, and single handedly won the game for Gonzaga. But ya he's real unimpressive


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

He along with JJ are both frauds. Neither will be the best at their position from this draft class.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

pr0wler said:


> I saw him get like 35 points in the second half about a month ago, and single handedly won the game for Gonzaga. But ya he's real unimpressive


Exactly, watch that LMU game and if you come away unimpressed with Morrison after that, then... :nonono:


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

How can they be unimpressive when JJ and Morrison have been the most consistent players in the race for POY. They have both consistently gotten better each year. I would take their consistency any time over a very inconsistent Rudy Gay. Gay has yet to have a complete game. The mindset of Morrison and Redick is hard to find. Not many players get consistently better like they have.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

if he gets to the final 4, hes a legit star in the NBA 

if its elite 8, it was a great season for him. definetely top 5!

if its sweet 16, ehh, couldnt pull out a win in the big ones. stock dips a bit

if its lower, BUST!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Exactly, watch that LMU game and if you come away unimpressed with Morrison after that, then... :nonono:


But guys, my friend Zagsfan20 says "What kind of tool bases his a player off of 2 games....."

Don't let the terrible grammar fool you here, he's trying to say that you can't judge anyone on a few games. So while we can't judge Morrison on a few bad games, that cuts both ways and we certainly can't judge him on a few games when he gets hot and goes for 40. Right zagsfan? Because to say anything else would be pretty hypocritical of you. To tout a player after a few amazing performances, but write off a few bad games as an abberation when he has just as many of those as he does phenomenal games.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

One guy doesn't put you in the final 4. Morisson has a decent team around him, but I don't know if they are good enough for final four. Shaq was an excellent college player, but I don't think he ever made it to the sweet 16.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> But guys, my friend Zagsfan20 says "What kind of tool bases his a player off of 2 games....."
> 
> Don't let the terrible grammar fool you here, he's trying to say that you can't judge anyone on a few games. So while we can't judge Morrison on a few bad games, that cuts both ways and we certainly can't judge him on a few games when he gets hot and goes for 40. Right zagsfan? Because to say anything else would be pretty hypocritical of you. To tout a player after a few amazing performances, but write off a few bad games as an abberation when he has just as many of those as he does phenomenal games.


What are you talking about?

J.J.'s play has been worse than Adam's of late, the only difference is that Adam was finding his teammates....

and I'm not sure what your point is, because Adam has had more than just a few amazing performances and I've seen every one of them....If you think the Loyola game and just a couple others were his only good performances you're dead wrong...I like how you put the phenomenal games thing in there, is a game over 40 points a phenomenal game?..If so, I guess Adam's had more 'phenomenal' games than J.J. has, and why does everything have to be J.J. vs. Adam anyways?...I guarantee you that if Adam stayed around for his senior year he'd be putting up even better numbers, but being a gauranteed top 5 pick is the reason he's not coming back...


Quit grasping at straws in attempting to demean Morrison's game...


btw, its called a typo, but I guess if you get your jollies off correcting someone's grammar....more power to ya, buddy.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> J.J.'s play has been worse than Adam's of late, the only difference is that Adam was finding his teammates....



Last 3 games:

Morrison: 9 assists
Redick: 11 assists.


Yeah, ok.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Truth said:


> Last 3 games:
> 
> Morrison: 9 assists
> Redick: 11 assists.
> ...


Sweet, there's an awesome stat proving this guys aren't PG's....super.

For a SF to average 3 apg, meh, that's pretty good, especially for someone who is his team primary scoring option.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> J.J.'s play has been worse than Adam's of late, the only difference is that Adam was finding his teammates....
> 
> ...


For the record this was never a JJ vs Morrison deal that I was trying to start. I was simply stating what I thought about Morrison. I was basing that off of late, because this is when it's put up or shut up time. This is the time when the stars play like stars, and the people that are just having a good season dip a bit. I'm not saying Morrison isn't a good player, but I think the only reason he is top 5 this year is because of a weak class. Let alone the number ONE pick.

I have seen him play throughout his college career...no, I obviously haven't seen all his games. Or even most of them. I'm not a Zags fan, and I really don't get any enjoyment out of watching them play, because their team does not impress me in the least bit. I think they are very overrated, and a big reason for that (I believe) is Morrison. He's a good scorer, but he can be shut down by inferior opponents. The kid doesn't know what defense is, and he's not a terrific dribbler/passer. Not to mention his body is a bit smaller than most, and I don't think he'll be anything special in the post. I mean, Sean May is twice his size and he get's pushed around in the NBA. That was just one recent example of a college post player that doesn't cut it in the NBA. That being said, he won't be able to play 4, and I don't think he's a good enough dribbler to play anything BUT SF. Which is grand, because that's what he is...no questions about it. But usually a SF has something he specializes in. Shooting, posting, D. Something. Morrison can drive pretty well, but like I said he can be stopped.

If he's cold shooting, there's nothing special about the kid.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

shookem said:


> Sweet, there's an awesome stat proving this guys aren't PG's....super.
> 
> For a SF to average 3 apg, meh, that's pretty good, especially for someone who is his team primary scoring option.


That's not the poing. Someone made the comment that Morrison was doing better finding his teammates as of late. He has less assists as of late, which disproves what he said. That was the sole purpose of bringing up those stats.

3 assists per game for a SF isn't bad...not what he was saying. But it's not as good as JJ's average...what he was saying.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jameh said:


> For the record this was never a JJ vs Morrison deal that I was trying to start. I was simply stating what I thought about Morrison. I was basing that off of late, because this is when it's put up or shut up time. This is the time when the stars play like stars, and the people that are just having a good season dip a bit. I'm not saying Morrison isn't a good player, but I think the only reason he is top 5 this year is because of a weak class. Let alone the number ONE pick.
> 
> I have seen him play throughout his college career...no, I obviously haven't seen all his games. Or even most of them. I'm not a Zags fan, and I really don't get any enjoyment out of watching them play, because their team does not impress me in the least bit. I think they are very overrated, and a big reason for that (I believe) is Morrison. He's a good scorer, but he can be shut down by inferior opponents. The kid doesn't know what defense is, and he's not a terrific dribbler/passer. Not to mention his body is a bit smaller than most, and I don't think he'll be anything special in the post. I mean, Sean May is twice his size and he get's pushed around in the NBA. That was just one recent example of a college post player that doesn't cut it in the NBA. That being said, he won't be able to play 4, and I don't think he's a good enough dribbler to play anything BUT SF. Which is grand, because that's what he is...no questions about it. But usually a SF has something he specializes in. Shooting, posting, D. Something. Morrison can drive pretty well, but like I said he can be stopped.
> 
> If he's cold shooting, there's nothing special about the kid.



You obviously haven't seen much of him...


I'm not going to spend my valuable time going through and arguing every point because I've already argued pretty much every point in that paragraph and I have no need to do it again...

Morrison has burnt good teams, with star player, for big games throughout the past couple years...It amazes me that people don't realize how good he is, but I've learned through this board that no matter how right someone can be, it will never change someone elses stubborn, bullheaded opinion, cause we all have em....

Now go root for your boy J.J., but remember that for every little thing that you brought up to try and demean Adam's game, I could find just as many or more for J.J.'s game....


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> But usually a SF has something he specializes in. Shooting, posting, D. Something.


um...how about scoring?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

AZwildcats4 said:


> um...how about scoring?


What about when he gets shut down? I mean, the guy could hardly make a FG against SAN DIEAGO. Come on, their defender shut him down. I know that sometimes people have bad games, but in their confrence tourny he was basically shut down the entire time. If he wasn't an above average FT shooter I doubt he would have ever broken 20. Which is pretty bad if ALL he can do is score. It's not like he ended up with a lot of assits, or rebounds or anything that made an impact. Well, a positive impact at least. If you count missing 66% of your FG shots an impact. 5-15 is not impressive.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Jameh said:


> What about when he gets shut down? I mean, the guy could hardly make a FG against SAN DIEAGO. Come on, their defender shut him down. I know that sometimes people have bad games, but in their confrence tourny he was basically shut down the entire time. If he wasn't an above average FT shooter I doubt he would have ever broken 20. Which is pretty bad if ALL he can do is score. It's not like he ended up with a lot of assits, or rebounds or anything that made an impact. Well, a positive impact at least. If you count missing 66% of your FG shots an impact. *5-15 is not impressive.*


Neither is shooting 5-21 on your senior night and losing at home. Sound familiar?

Morrison was guarded by a defensive player of the year guy in Belser. Played him real physical all night. So Morrison had a bad game to everyone's standards and I just stated one by Redick. Everyone has them. Both these guys are still pretty damn impressive.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> What about when he gets shut down? I mean, the guy could hardly make a FG against SAN DIEAGO. Come on, their defender shut him down. I know that sometimes people have bad games, but in their confrence tourny he was basically shut down the entire time. If he wasn't an above average FT shooter I doubt he would have ever broken 20. Which is pretty bad if ALL he can do is score. It's not like he ended up with a lot of assits, or rebounds or anything that made an impact. Well, a positive impact at least. If you count missing 66% of your FG shots an impact. 5-15 is not impressive.


Once again your basing your arguement soley on his play in the conference tourney, which has been his worst of the season...Pretty weak.

It's obvious know nothing about the kind of season he's having. Are you aware his five 40+ point games this year (two of which came against top 25 teams)? If you look at his stats you would see that he has been consistently great all year, and that him getting "shut down" is a extremely rare occurence.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Neither is shooting 5-21 on your senior night and losing at home. Sound familiar?
> 
> Morrison was guarded by a defensive player of the year guy in Belser. Played him real physical all night. So Morrison had a bad game to everyone's standards and I just stated one by Redick. Everyone has them. Both these guys are still pretty damn impressive.


Not once have I ever said the words "JJ Redick" in any of my statements unless it was "this is not about JJ Redick". So please, stop compairing what I say with JJ analogys. Because that's not what the subject is about. Go make your own thread if you want to talk JJ vs Morrison. But please don't ruin this one by making off subject comments :banana:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

AZwildcats4 said:


> Once again your basing your arguement soley on his play in the conference tourney, which has been his worst of the season...Pretty weak.
> 
> It's obvious know nothing about the kind of season he's having. Are you aware his five 40+ point games this year (two of which came against top 25 teams)? If you look at his stats you would see that he has been consistently great all year, and that him getting "shut down" is a extremely rare occurence.


I'm not basing it all on what he did in the tourny, just giving that as an example to prove my points. It doesn't matter what game you watched all year, he doesn't pass well, he's got a skiny body frame, not a great dribbler, and doesn't know how to play defense. He showed that very well in all his games all season. PPG isn't everything.

But it's funny that your only defense to me saying he had a few bad games is saying he had a few good ones. That's the same deal.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> I'm not basing it all on what he did in the tourny, just giving that as an example to prove my points. It doesn't matter what game you watched all year, he doesn't pass well, he's got a skiny body frame, not a great dribbler, and doesn't know how to play defense. He showed that very well in all his games all season. PPG isn't everything.


If watch him play you'll see that he can make some amazing passes due to his basketball iq, but for the most part he doesn't look to set up his teamates. Nobody is saying he is a great all around player. Adam Morrison is a scorer, and a great one. Plain and simple.



> But it's funny that your only defense to me saying he had a few bad games is saying he had a few good ones. That's the same deal.


Um, now your just puting words in my mouth. I mentioned his 40 point games, but I also cited the fact that he has been consistently great all year.

The only fact that you have used to back up your arguement is the San Diego game, where is performance was a little subpar. But once again look at the stats and you will see that he has had 2 or 3 "bad games" and about 30 good games.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

fwiw, all 3 of his games against san diego have been subpar. so it's not necessarily that morrison can't deliver, but SD seems to have figured out how to shut morrison down.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

sologigolos said:


> fwiw, all 3 of his games against san diego have been subpar. so it's not necessarily that morrison can't deliver, but SD seems to have figured out how to shut morrison down.


And if a little school like SD can do it, why in the world wouldn't every team in the NBA be able to?

AZ, I've seen him make on OK pass that the announcers blew way out of proportion. I've seen that happen many times (not saying he's the only one they do it for either). Just because he got an assist doesn't mean it was a good looking pass. 

This thread wasn't me analyzing his entire college career, it was me stating that I don't think he's an impressive player and will be a flop in the NBA. Guy's a scorer and he's going to have a tough time doing that against most NBA defenders.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> And if a little school like SD can do it, why in the world wouldn't every team in the NBA be able to?


Have you followed his career at all? Some of his best games have been against good teams(for example, 40 points on MSU and Wash). Your acting like he hasn't proven himself against top competition. The San Diego games mean nothing. It's a fact that he has dominated against the best college bball has to offer. Your just ignoring this to suite your arguement.



> This thread wasn't me analyzing his entire college career, it was me stating that I don't think he's an impressive player and will be a flop in the NBA. Guy's a scorer and he's going to have a tough time doing that against most NBA defenders.


But the only arguement you have presented as to why he is unimpressive has been his play in a couple games. You can't just ingnore all the things he's done throughout his career. That's just absurd.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Playing in the WAC doesn't help him, I look forward to see how he does in the tourney.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

AZwildcats4 said:


> Have you followed his career at all? Some of his best games have been against good teams(for example, 40 points on MSU and Wash). Your acting like he hasn't proven himself against top competition. The San Diego games mean nothing. It's a fact that he has dominated against the best college bball has to offer. Your just ignoring this to suite your arguement.
> 
> 
> 
> But the only arguement you have presented as to why he is unimpressive has been his play in a couple games. You can't just ingnore all the things he's done throughout his career. That's just absurd.


MSU has hardly been impressive this season, losing what 5 of their last 7? And Washington has got to be the most overrated team in the nation right now. So to me, that's not impressive. And if you claim that I'm ignoring his good games against good teams, you have to nullify that because you're ignoring his poor games against poor teams to suite your arguement.

And I'm talking as a player. I've based what I know of him off of his career not just as of late. I was giving examples as of late because most people have seen them and can relate to that because it was recent.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jameh said:


> MSU has hardly been impressive this season, losing what 5 of their last 7? And Washington has got to be the most overrated team in the nation right now. So to me, that's not impressive. *And if you claim that I'm ignoring his good games against good teams, you have to nullify that because you're ignoring his poor games against poor teams to suite your arguement.*
> 
> And I'm talking as a player. I've based what I know of him off of his career not just as of late. I was giving examples as of late because most people have seen them and can relate to that because it was recent.


He averaged more than 30 ppg in all of his games outside of the 3 games against San Diego...

Your the *edit: personal insults will not be tolerated* on this board....

Keep on digging deep to toss dirt on Morrison and grasping at straws when your proven wrong...


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> MSU has hardly been impressive this season, losing what 5 of their last 7? And Washington has got to be the most overrated team in the nation right now. So to me, that's not impressive. And if you claim that I'm ignoring his good games against good teams, you have to nullify that because you're ignoring his poor games against poor teams to suite your arguement.


Scoring 40 on a top 25 team is a great accomlishment. If you can't admit that than you are either incredibly biase or just plain unintelligent.

And I'm not ignoring the fact that he has poor games. Occasionally he doesn't play well, just like every other player in the history of basketball. That doesn't change the fact that he is dominating offensively like no other player in recent memory.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

what Zags AZ said. i brought up the SD games not to point out that he struggled against inferior competition, but more so that, yeah, as Jameh pointed out, small schools like SD figured it out.... but somehow, none of the other teams that he's played against have figured it out. and it seems like he's been making incredible progress year after year. last year he was good, and i thought he'd be a top notch performer this year, but heck, this is some of the most amazing performances ever.


----------



## Spud Webber (Mar 11, 2006)

I always watch college basketball especially the March Madness. JJ Reddick is a better overall player than Adam Morrison because JJ Reddick not only can go around all over the place and make moves through players like Adam Morrison or Dwayne Wade but he can make the majority of his three pointers, unlike Adam Morrison. I barely see Adam Morrison make three pointers except when he is having a great, decent game. I bet these two are going to be in the top five for sure in the 2006 NBA draft for sure, if not top two. Adam Morrison is, like others have previously stated, slacking off and playing like crap in the tournament/march madness so far.

But there are other sources and other reasons Adam Morrison could be better than JJ Reddick. Adam Morrison was the top scorer in the NCAA in the regular season, unlike JJ Reddick. Adam Morrison also makes himself look like the full team of Gonzaga. JJ Reddick is on one of the best teams this year, Duke. JJ Reddick has a team, unlike Morrison as it may seem.

So, in my conclusion, I think JJ Reddick is better than Adam Morrison. These two are pretty evenly matched but I just think Reddick is more reliable and has more potential. People should stop calling them "white boys" and all that garbage. Adam Morrison could be arrogant sometimes but I have not once seen Reddick portraying an arrogant trait.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spud Webber said:


> *I always watch college basketball especially the March Madness. JJ Reddick is a better overall player than Adam Morrison because JJ Reddick not only can go around all over the place and make moves through players like Adam Morrison or Dwayne Wade but he can make the majority of his three pointers, unlike Adam Morrison.* I barely see Adam Morrison make three pointers except when he is having a great, decent game. I bet these two are going to be in the top five for sure in the 2006 NBA draft for sure, if not top two. Adam Morrison is, like others have previously stated, slacking off and playing like crap in the tournament/march madness so far.
> 
> But there are other sources and other reasons Adam Morrison could be better than JJ Reddick. Adam Morrison was the top scorer in the NCAA in the regular season, unlike JJ Reddick. Adam Morrison also makes himself look like the full team of Gonzaga. JJ Reddick is on one of the best teams this year, Duke. JJ Reddick has a team, unlike Morrison as it may seem.
> 
> So, in my conclusion, I think JJ Reddick is better than Adam Morrison. These two are pretty evenly matched but I just think Reddick is more reliable and has more potential. People should stop calling them "white boys" and all that garbage. Adam Morrison could be arrogant sometimes but I have not once seen Reddick portraying an arrogant trait.



Oh well I guess since you watch a lot of college basketball we should listen to you, because we don't watch much college basketball in this forum...  


haha Morrison has a better 3 point % than Redick does...


Morrison has averaged over 25 ppg in his past NCAA tournament play...How can you say that he doesn't do anything in the tournament....

I read only your first two paragraphs and I had enough of it, *edit: stop with the personal insults*...


----------



## Spud Webber (Mar 11, 2006)

*What's your problem, Zagsfan? Need consuling?*

Just because I say my opinion is that Reddick is better than Morrison you start typing a bunch of crap like you know it all just to show others that my opinion is crap and that Adam Morrison is better than Reddick. When I came on this site I thought it was going to be a bunch of fun like everyone else said it was but you ruined it all with your un tolerated temper.

Plus your other topic JJ Reddick, unimpressive; No one agrees with your opinions and calls you a loser and also boos you. No one likes you because you are the one who does not know basketball deep down by saying all this crap towards others and offending them.

I'm not going to bother post replying to your stupid comments or threads that include untolerated attacks toward other opinions. This thread Adam Morrison....unimpressive has a point. Your thread on JJ Reddick unimpressive does not.

And by the way, others even have said Morrison is doing crappy in the tournament. You are *edit: personal insults will not be tolerated* and are trying to cover up your schemes. I'm not going to bother to listen to your crap coming out of the wrong way. By the way learn how to use grammar and make proper paragraphs.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: What's your problem, Zagsfan? Need consuling?*



Spud Webber said:


> Just because I say my opinion is that Reddick is better than Morrison you start typing a bunch of crap like you know it all just to show others that my opinion is crap and that Adam Morrison is better than Reddick. When I came on this site I thought it was going to be a bunch of fun like everyone else said it was but you ruined it all with your un tolerated temper.
> 
> Plus your other topic JJ Reddick, unimpressive; No one agrees with your opinions and calls you a loser and also boos you. No one likes you because you are the one who does not know basketball deep down by saying all this crap towards others and offending them.
> 
> ...



You brought opinion to the table, I brought facts...

The tournament hasn't even started so how is he doing crappy in it?


----------



## Spud Webber (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: What's your problem, Zagsfan? Need consuling?*



zagsfan20 said:


> You brought opinion to the table, I brought facts...
> 
> The tournament hasn't even started so how is he doing crappy in it?


Well my mistake, you made a point there but you have an untolerated temper. He is doing crappy lately, maybe in the tourney he will do good, but I highly doubt he will because other teams are learning how to play defense on him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I read only your first two paragraphs and I had enough of it, you obviously have no clue what you were talking about so I didn't continue to read your spew...


I can't believe you read that much. One thing everyone can agree on: Spud Webber isn't exactly an expert.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd just like to step in, and say I can't believe there's actually a Luke Walton fan club in existence. That'll be all.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

im convinced that people with negative morrison comments have watched less than five games he has played this year. He is dropping 28+ plus points per freakin game. Every team is throwing their best player at him and giving their best effort every night. Last season everyone said he couldnt hit the three consistantly. Thats all they talked about. Now he's shooting almost 44% making 69 threes so far. Ok haters, you cant knock him offensively anywhere anymore. He rarely has a bad game (considering his lowest point total on the year could be a lot of people's scoring average). His lowest outputs would be 11, and 15. On the other end he has gone for games of 40 plus points on 5 occasions.

He can create his shot, or move without the ball. He can score from anywhere. He rebounds at a decent level. Actually 5 1/2 boards aint bad at all for a small forward. On the next level he isnt going to guard the other teams top player. He works hard and likely will be only an average defender on the next level. 

Fact is haters.... he is a stop three pick. Could actually go number one if the blazers get the top pick. And if he is on the blazers he would be their number one option on offense.

Join the fan club now, because after the 06/07 season starts, im locking the fan club to keep the bandwagoners out


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> im convinced that people with negative morrison comments have watched less than five games he has played this year. He is dropping 28+ plus points per freakin game.



Actually, I think most of the people in here respect what Morrison's done this year and appreciate how great an offensive player he is.

However, people in here also get absolutely sick of zagsfan jamming anything Morrison in their faces. Whether its starting a new thread everytime Morrison has a good game, or declaiming anyone who doesn't think Morrison is the best player in the last decade. We also get tired of his knee-jerk whiney reactions to valid criticisms of Morrison and Gonzaga. Every time someone criticizes him, instead of arguing the point, zagsfan venomously points to the flaws of the other person's favorite team, even if it has nothing at all to do with the debate. 

So, to summarize, I think people are more arguing against zagsfan than arguing against Morrison.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so, did this get closed yet?

anyways, guys? Guess what? One can be good without the other one being bad you know.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Actually, I think most of the people in here respect what Morrison's done this year and appreciate how great an offensive player he is.
> 
> However, people in here also get absolutely sick of zagsfan jamming anything Morrison in their faces. Whether its starting a new thread everytime Morrison has a good game, or declaiming anyone who doesn't think Morrison is the best player in the last decade. We also get tired of his knee-jerk whiney reactions to valid criticisms of Morrison and Gonzaga. Every time someone criticizes him, instead of arguing the point, zagsfan venomously points to the flaws of the other person's favorite team, even if it has nothing at all to do with the debate.
> 
> So, to summarize, I think people are more arguing against zagsfan than arguing against Morrison.


yep, it's one of the reasons why I didn't like Morrison last year. But once i got over that rather petty reason to dislike a player, I paid attention to the games and started to notice that morrison is a rather good player.

If you take zags out of the equation, I bet more of you would actually like Morrison (and like I said in my previous post..liking morrison doesn't mean you have to dislike Redick, and vice versa).


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agree it gets annoying that Gonzaga fans cant admit he has some glaring weaknesses in his game. That said, he is such a talented offensive player that in a wack draft like 06', he is a legit top pick. He is just as good a shooter as JJ, but is taller and that makes all the difference. I think he will be alot like Rip Hamilton on offense(alot of picks needed to be effective, decent back to the basket game, quick release, great mid ranged J, wont rebound much), with a better longball and much worse passing skills(Adam wont ever come close to Rips 5apg from last season IMO).


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hap said:


> yep, it's one of the reasons why I didn't like Morrison last year. But once i got over that rather petty reason to dislike a player, I paid attention to the games and started to notice that morrison is a rather good player.
> 
> If you take zags out of the equation, I bet more of you would actually like Morrison



I actually think Morrison is an incredible offensive player. I've said all along that I wouldn't have a problem at all if Morrison and Redick share the national player of the year.



> (and like I said in my previous post..liking morrison doesn't mean you have to dislike Redick, and vice versa)


Unfortunately, on this board it seems like you do.


Actually, the thing I dislike most about Morrison is his rather cavalier and dismissive attitude toward playing defense. I know Redick isn't a great defender, but at least he busts his *** to try to compensate for his lack of athleticism.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Morrison is very cavalier about his defensive weakness. I remember reading an interview where he basically dismissed his weakness on D because he would always get the points back.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Truth said:


> I actually think Morrison is an incredible offensive player. I've said all along that I wouldn't have a problem at all if Morrison and Redick share the national player of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any problem with Redick, but when he's shoved down my throat on here and on ESPN it makes me feel the same way as you do about Morrison....

Its a two way road.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't have any problem with Redick, but when he's shoved down my throat on here and on ESPN it makes me feel the same way as you do about Morrison....
> 
> Its a two way road.


Maybe if those ESPN analyst guys actually stayed up late enough to watch west coast games they would actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Morrison is very cavalier about his defensive weakness. I remember reading an interview where he basically dismissed his weakness on D because he would always get the points back.


I am really not a fan of this attitude. A better coach would get it in Adams head that he needs to at least try to play defense. It's one thing to be a bad defender, nobody ever accused Redick of being a good one, but it's a completely different thing to not even put in the effort.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ya. Thats why I think the Blazers would be a good destination for Adam. Nate would either drill his butt into playing D or bench him.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=2356102

I'm gonna throw that out there, and see what everybody has to say.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

36 Karat said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=2356102
> 
> I'm gonna throw that out there, and see what everybody has to say.



I agree with those guys. I think they both deserve it.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Morrison is very cavalier about his defensive weakness. I remember reading an interview where he basically dismissed his weakness on D because he would always get the points back.


Which isn't going to translate to NBA ball.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Jameh said:


> Which isn't going to translate to NBA ball.


have you guys actually watched players like ray allen or rashard lewis? 

defense is overrated in it's importance here.

Plus, a BIG issue is whether or not someone is WILLING to play defense, and ABLE to play defense. 

He's shown he's willing to (and he's shown he's willing to and able to, improve his game) and he's shown he's able to.

If he wasn't willing to or able to, that's one thing.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> have you guys actually watched players like ray allen or rashard lewis?
> 
> defense is overrated in it's importance here.
> 
> ...


Hap, 

pay no attention to this Jameh guy, he's already shown that he has no facts behind his claims and just spouts off to annoy people....


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey everyone, I think I figured out why Adam Morrison struggled against San Diego this year!!!!!!!!

Well....

I THINK...

It's because....

COREY BELSER IS ONE OF THE BEST DEFENDERS IN THE NATION.

Jesus, give the guy some freaking credit. He is amazing on defense and if you weren't just focused on why Morrison's numbers magically went down, you would have seen this.


College Insider has recognized him as the best defender in the country.

http://www.collegeinsider.com/awards/2006_defender.html


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Hap said:


> have you guys actually watched players like ray allen or rashard lewis?



Yeah, cause they are the WORST defenders of the league.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

dmilesai said:


> Hey everyone, I think I figured out why Adam Morrison struggled against San Diego this year!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well....
> 
> ...


We all know that, we aren't stupid. But if Morrison is the best guy coming out of college right now (which many seem to think so) shouldn't he be able to take on the best defender in college and come out at least a bit succesful?

The best college defender isn't much in comparison to an average to above average guy in the NBA.

And zagsfan, I don't think I pull my ideas from nowhere. Look at Morrison. Anybody with eyes can see that he's skiny. And in a pushing battle who's going to be able to box out better? Big guy or small guy? Typically the big guy. Thus proving my "In The Post" theory. And his defense, HE has openly admitted he plays basically no D. 

I don't pull this stuff from nowhere, I just like to use common sense instead of blabbering out a bunch of numbers.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Jameh said:


> We all know that, we aren't stupid. But if Morrison is the best guy coming out of college right now (which many seem to think so) shouldn't he be able to take on the best defender in college and come out at least a bit succesful?
> 
> The best college defender isn't much in comparison to an average to above average guy in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Tee people that are saying things like "How can a mediocre team like USD defend Morrison so well, but major teams haven't figured it out yet" obviously don't know that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Anybody who is judging Morrison solely on his WCC tournament performance better have been in a coma all season. If you didn't catch Morrison until a week ago, you haven't seen enough to form a valid opinion, and you missed out on a non-conference stretch of play that will likely never be repeated. The guy is having the best season of any college basketball player since Glenn Robinson. But two bad games, and he's overrated. 

How in God's green earth can people actually post this drivel?


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> We all know that, we aren't stupid. But if Morrison is the best guy coming out of college right now (which many seem to think so) shouldn't he be able to take on the best defender in college and come out at least a bit succesful?
> 
> The best college defender isn't much in comparison to an average to above average guy in the NBA.
> 
> ...


He is a SCORER.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

AZwildcats4 said:


> He is a SCORER.


But that's ALL he's good for. And he can be shut down by a guy from San Dieago. Not trying to discredit the SD guy, but let me put it to you this way.

Morrison is argueably the best scorer in the nation, and Belser is the best D player in the nation...why isn't he getting any big draft talks?

Being good at just one thing won't cut it...especially if you can be shut down by a player that's not up to your...standards.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> But that's ALL he's good for. And he can be shut down by a guy from San Dieago. Not trying to discredit the SD guy, but let me put it to you this way.
> 
> Morrison is argueably the best scorer in the nation, and Belser is the best D player in the nation...why isn't he getting any big draft talks?
> 
> Being good at just one thing won't cut it...especially if you can be shut down by a player that's not up to your...standards.


This whole San Diego thing you continue to bring up is an incredibly weak arguement. Your embarassing yourself. I'm not even going to respond to it anymore.

You don't need to be an great all around player to be star in the league, there is a place for a pure scorer like Morrison. There are many players in the NBA who are good at one thing. What does Iverson really do besides score? Ray Allen? Carmelo Anthony? Gilbert Arenas? Rip Hamilton? Michael Redd? Vince Carter?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

AZwildcats4 said:


> This whole San Diego thing you continue to bring up is an incredibly weak arguement. Your embarassing yourself. I'm not even going to respond to it anymore.
> 
> You don't need to be an great all around player to be star in the league, there is a place for a pure scorer like Morrison. There are many players in the NBA who are good at one thing. What does Iverson really do besides score? Ray Allen? Carmelo Anthony? Gilbert Arenas? Rip Hamilton? Michael Redd? Vince Carter?


Is that a joke? Every single one of those guys has at least one double double in their careers. I think that constitutes as being able to do a bit more than scoring.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

AZwildcats4 said:


> This whole San Diego thing you continue to bring up is an incredibly weak arguement. Your embarassing yourself. I'm not even going to respond to it anymore.
> 
> You don't need to be an great all around player to be star in the league, there is a place for a pure scorer like Morrison. There are many players in the NBA who are good at one thing. *What does Iverson really do besides score?* Ray Allen? Carmelo Anthony? Gilbert Arenas? Rip Hamilton? Michael Redd? Vince Carter?


I know this is terribly nitpicky and I apologize, but Iverson does MUCH more than just score. He's averaging 7.5 assists a game this season, and he's averaged over 2 steals a game for his career.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Truth said:


> I know this is terribly nitpicky and I apologize, but Iverson does MUCH more than just score. He's averaging 7.5 assists a game this season, and he's averaged over 2 steals a game for his career.


And he also averaged 4 apg and 3 spg in college


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

The question is how much better defensively is Belser compared to the NBA defenders Morrison will see everynight when he reaches the NBA?



dmilesai said:


> COREY BELSER IS ONE OF THE BEST DEFENDERS IN THE NATION.


Morrison is having a great college season. There is no question that he hasn't looked as impressive in his last few games but that is because the guy set the bar so high with how he played the entire season.

The last best prospect to come out of college was Melo and IMO I thought Melo was a better player and draft prospect as a freshman than Morrison is as a Junior. If Melo was in this year's draft he would be the unanimous #1. Morrison is good but I hate it when people act like he is the best thing to come out of college in years. The best scorer maybe... but Wally was also a very impressive scorer in college and his career PPG for his NBA career is 15.5. I still remember Tony Dumas who was a scoring machine in his senior year but the guy ended up being a dud in the NBA. Now I don't think Dumas was a better prospect than Morrison because he isn't but Morrison and Wally is not that far of a separation especially when both were college prospects.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Gilgamesh said:


> The question is how much better defensively is Belser compared to the NBA defenders Morrison will see everynight when he reaches the NBA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's been a Tony Dumas sighting!!!! UMKC baby!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I dont think anyone will argue that Morrison will be better than Melo. Melo is a whole 2 months older than Morrison, and is putting up comparable numbers in the NBA to Morrisons NCAA numbers(26.3ppg to 28.4ppg, 5.3rpg to 5.5rpg, 2.6apg to 1.7apg, 1.2spg to 1.1spg, .5bpg to .4bpg, .48FG% to .50FG%). Morrison has Rip Hamilton upside IMO, which in this years draft DOES warrant a top 5 pick.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

iverson101 said:


> Let it be known I'm a diehard UNC fan and have been for a very long time.
> 
> 
> I might hate Adam Morrison more than JJ. Both are overrated great white hypes. Both are arrogant punks.


stop with the racist great white hope b.s.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The Truth said:


> I know this is terribly nitpicky and I apologize, but Iverson does MUCH more than just score. He's averaging 7.5 assists a game this season, and he's averaged over 2 steals a game for his career.


That's not being nitpicky man, that's proving him wrong. He named off a bunch of guys that can and have done more than just score. He made a ridiculous comment, and deserves to be put back after that. 

I'm not trying to be an azz about it, but that was a highly uneducated comment the man made, you have every right to serve it back into his face.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> That's not being nitpicky man, that's proving him wrong. He named off a bunch of guys that can and have done more than just score. He made a ridiculous comment, and deserves to be put back after that.
> 
> I'm not trying to be an azz about it, but that was a highly uneducated comment the man made, you have every right to serve it back into his face.


Uneducated? My friend you have no room to critisize anyone like that after the garbage you have been posting. Smarten up before you come at me like that.

Iverson picks up a fair amount of assists, but mostly due to the fact that he has the ball in his hands so much. He does do other things, but scoring the basketball is by far his best attribute. That is a fair point, but also a bit nitpicky.

Are you really suggesting the other guys I mentioned are all around players? Lets look at the stats and see who's the uneducated one...

Michael Redd - 24.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3 apg

Rip Hamilton - 21.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 3.5 apg

Carmelo Anthony - 26.3 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.6 apg

Rashard Lewis - 20.9 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.4 apg

Wally Szczerbiak - 18.9, 4.6 rpg, 3.1 apg

Jason Richardson - 23.8 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.9 apg

All the players I just listed are scorers that do little else to contribute to their teams, but are still all-star caliber players. If you you really consider them all around players you are blind. 

Now lets compare their stats to Morrison's: *28 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 1.7 apg*, hmm...compares pretty favorably huh? btw he's been 1 or 2 boards short of a double double 6 times this season and I garauntee you he had at least a couple last year.

Get your facts straight kid.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

AZwildcats4 said:


> Uneducated? My friend you have no room to critisize anyone like that after the garbage you have been posting. Smarten up before you come at me like that.
> 
> Iverson picks up a fair amount of assists, but mostly due to the fact that he has the ball in his hands so much. He does do other things, but scoring the basketball is by far his best attribute. That is a fair point, but also a bit nitpicky.
> 
> ...


lol, I think it's quite funny that you're compairing stats of guys in the NBA with some kid in the NCAA. Pretty big difference there bud.

I'm sure Mayo and Oden are putting up better stats in high school than quite a bit of NBA players...so does that mean those stats are an acurate comparison? Probably not.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> lol, I think it's quite funny that you're compairing stats of guys in the NBA with some kid in the NCAA. Pretty big difference there bud.
> 
> I'm sure Mayo and Oden are putting up better stats in high school than quite a bit of NBA players...so does that mean those stats are an acurate comparison? Probably not.



What's quite funny is how you twist around what I'm saying to try to make me look bad...Either that or you completely misunderstood my point.

I'm not an idiot I know you they are two seperate levels of basketball and that you can't compare a college players stats with a pro's to determine a players effectiveness. That is not what I'm doing at all.

You said that a player like Adam who is a scorer and little else will not cut it in the NBA. I listed a number of all-star caliber players who are doing exactly that, and therefore proved you wrong. I simply presented Adam Morrison's stats to show that he is a similar type of player to the pro's I mentioned. In no way did I mean to imply that he is, or ever will be as good as those guys.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey guys, can we ease up a bit here? I don't like the way this discussion is going, and I don't want to be compelled to close the thread.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Tony Dumas was the truth!!!! 



The Truth said:


> There's been a Tony Dumas sighting!!!! UMKC baby!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Morrison's fantastic season and meteoric climb up mock draft boards paired with the seemingly improbable poor games against a bad team with a great defender really look a lot like Devin Harris' Junior year at Wisconsin. He was basically shut down by Northwestern a couple times because they had such a fantastic individual defender (can't remember the name, but search around the forum or google, it's there). And I think the point is valid that the NBA defenders on average will be at least as good as this guy. Devin struggled a bit his rookie season, and while he's definitely picking it up now there were some major growing pains in taking his game to the next level.

Morrison isn't going to come in and contribute as a starter right away, anyone saying that is delusional and has no sense of actual rookie production in the NBA. Morrison is going to have to work his *** off to get to the level of a viable NBA starter, and he's not going to help himself by playing ole defense that gets him yanked from the game everytime a player goes by him.

Defense isn't important in the NBA? That's so ridiculous. It appears like there isn't any D in the league because the offense is just so freakin' good, but that makes it even more necessary for everyone who plays a lot to at least be servicable on the defensive end. Honestly, if you can't defend even the role players will LIGHT YOU UP. Flip Murray can go for 30 if you don't play solid, NBA caliber defense on him.

And when you get light up you get yanked from the game because you're a liability. Morrison will need to improve his offense, but he can't let that grow and ignore his defense because if he doesn't play defense in the NBA, unless he's one of the best players in the league, he won't be seeing any minutes from his coach.

I really am feeling that Devin Harris comparison though.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Morrison's fantastic season and meteoric climb up mock draft boards paired with the seemingly improbable poor games against a bad team with a great defender really look a lot like Devin Harris' Junior year at Wisconsin. He was basically shut down by Northwestern a couple times because they had such a fantastic individual defender (can't remember the name, but search around the forum or google, it's there). And I think the point is valid that the NBA defenders on average will be at least as good as this guy. Devin struggled a bit his rookie season, and while he's definitely picking it up now there were some major growing pains in taking his game to the next level.
> 
> Morrison isn't going to come in and contribute as a starter right away, anyone saying that is delusional and has no sense of actual rookie production in the NBA. Morrison is going to have to work his *** off to get to the level of a viable NBA starter, and he's not going to help himself by playing ole defense that gets him yanked from the game everytime a player goes by him.
> 
> ...


Repped, you nailed it right on the head my man.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Back to original question.......

Adam is at the highest level (this year) of available players entering the draft. His offense is unmatched. He scores in many ways, midrange, 3ptrs, and most importantly free throws. He gets to the line and makes his free throws. Although his defense appears suspect - his opposing man doesn't go off most games. It's just average defense.

The original premise of being "unimpressive" is off base. 

Being in the Pacific Northwest - we get Gonzaga games on TV each week - and the kid is real deal. I don't know if he's worth more than an Aldridge (taller/potential) - but he's equal at least with Gay, Bargnani for second pick overall IMO.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Morrison isn't going to come in and contribute as a starter right away, anyone saying that is delusional and has no sense of actual rookie production in the NBA. Morrison is going to have to work his *** off to get to the level of a viable NBA starter, and he's not going to help himself by playing ole defense that gets him yanked from the game everytime a player goes by him.


You forgot to put "IMO"....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The player who used to give Devin Harris trouble was Jitim Young of Northwestern. He was a very strong player who is an excellent defender.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think you all are dead wrong about Morrison.

I've watched a fair amount of Gonzaga games this year, the guy is for real.

He's only failed to score at least 20 points 5 times this year. He also has 5 40 point games.

He might not have the quickness to get around defenders at the next level, but honestly he doesn't need it. He's not getting Larry Bird comparisons just because he's white. It's the way he uses body to get leverage on guys when he shoots. He doesn't need his feet set under him, he doesn't need a good look at the basket, he just needs a step. One step, lean, 2 points. 

He's unbelievable in the clutch as well, always makes something happen. He always seems to just find his way to the ball when his team needs it most. Just like Larry Bird.

I would take him #1. No joke. If he gets on a team like the Bulls, with guys who fit his style and mentality, he's going to have a monster rookie year right away.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I would take him #1. No joke. If he gets on a team like the Bulls, with guys who fit his style and mentality, he's going to have a monster rookie year right away.


I think Morrison is a fantastic offensive player, and I can see him doing well in the NBA. But Skiles would have a heart attack trying to get him to play defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Truth said:


> I think Morrison is a fantastic offensive player, and I can see him doing well in the NBA. But Skiles would have a heart attack trying to get him to play defense.


Amen.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

most of your offensive threats either cant play defense or dont even try and thats all the way from the best(kobe bryant) to the mediocre(wally sczerbiak), offensive threats arent drafted for their defense, so you guys will have to come up with a better argument than that. by the way chicago wont be interested in taking morrison as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rainman said:


> most of your offensive threats either cant play defense or dont even try and thats all the way from the best(kobe bryant) to the mediocre(wally sczerbiak), offensive threats arent drafted for their defense, so you guys will have to come up with a better argument than that. by the way chicago wont be interested in taking morrison as far as i'm concerned.


It was more in reference to Truth mentioning why Morrison wouldn't play for Skiles. I agree with him. That doesn't mean he wouldn't play for other coaches.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> stop with the racist great white hope b.s.
> 
> __________________
> My fav college b-ball players:
> ...


Anyone else find it funny that 8 of your 9 "favorite" players are white? Had to chuckle at that.

I don't think Morrison is going to be an All-Star, but he'll be a solid player in the league. Wally Sczerbiak isn't a good playing comparison (they have different styles) but I can see Morrison having a similar level impact.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> It was more in reference to Truth mentioning why Morrison wouldn't play for Skiles. I agree with him. That doesn't mean he wouldn't play for other coaches.


the reason i dont think he'll play there is they are pretty set on the wing with gordon,deng,and at times hinrich. lets not associate any of those guys with defense. i think morrison or any other wing player that isnt named bruce bowen or ron artest is going to benefit from being on a team that has a presence in the middle. thats why a team like houston or orlando would be perfect for adam,carney,gay or any of the other wings out there.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

rainman said:


> most of your offensive threats either cant play defense or dont even try and thats all the way from the best(kobe bryant) to the mediocre(wally sczerbiak), offensive threats arent drafted for their defense, so you guys will have to come up with a better argument than that. by the way chicago wont be interested in taking morrison as far as i'm concerned.


Did you just say Kobe fits into one of the categories of doesn't play or doesn't care about defense? Because last I checked, Kobe does care about defense and he's actually pretty good at it.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Did you just say Kobe fits into one of the categories of doesn't play or doesn't care about defense? Because last I checked, Kobe does care about defense and he's actually pretty good at it.


he was a good defender at one time, now he just rests up on the defensive end, i would say he falls under the category of doesnt care about defense, on a somewhat related subject i think that is what separates him from m.j.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Did you just say Kobe fits into one of the categories of doesn't play or doesn't care about defense? Because last I checked, Kobe does care about defense and he's actually pretty good at it.


What are you talking about, Kobe is a very lazy defender...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

rainman said:


> he was a good defender at one time, now he just rests up on the defensive end, i would say he falls under the category of doesnt care about defense, on a somewhat related subject i think that is what separates him from m.j.


I have lost all respect for you as a poster...simply just a bad and untrue post man...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

U guys wont have to worry about drafting morrison and him being unimpressive because if our gm is smart he will draft him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Zidane said:


> U guys wont have to worry about drafting morrison and him being unimpressive because if our gm is smart he will draft him.


This is a message board, a place where people discuss and argue their opinions to others. So for me, posts like this (I also hang out on the Atlanta Falcons boards, so I'm on a few message boards) completly contradict the point of a message board and it usually ruins the thread. You didn't bring anything to the table except your bad grammar.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Jameh said:


> I have lost all respect for you as a poster...simply just a bad and untrue post man...


Okay, tell us everyone who Kobe has shut down in the past year or two?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Morrison was really unimpressive tonight. I can't believe he's projected to be a top 3 pick. Just what do people see in him? I realize Morrison can score, but Redick is so much more _complete. _


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Morrison was really unimpressive tonight. I can't believe he's projected to be a top 3 pick. Just what do people see in him? I realize Morrison can score, but Redick is so much more _complete. _


that's a joke right, please tell me its a joke. yeah its a joke, i get it. whew!


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

they are both not complete player


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I really didnt know that Adam Morrison's D was so bad. That might be a huge problem in the pros


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Morrison was really unimpressive tonight. I can't believe he's projected to be a top 3 pick. Just what do people see in him? I realize Morrison can score, but Redick is so much more _complete. _


Exactly. JJ is so much more completely surrounded by All-American level talentthan Morrison. Bet that makes the game a bit easier.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

matt! said:


> Exactly. JJ is so much more completely surrounded by All-American level talentthan Morrison. Bet that makes the game a bit easier.


Totally, the other 4 guards for Duke scored a whopping 3 points last night!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jameh said:


> I have lost all respect for you as a poster...simply just a bad and untrue post man...


that really hurts my feelings that you have lost respect for my work, i guess you'll have to get your expert info somewhere else. free of charge i may add.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

rainman said:


> that really hurts my feelings that you have lost respect for my work, i guess you'll have to get your expert info somewhere else. free of charge i may add.


Anyone that say's Kobe doesn't play above average to good D shouldn't be giving out advice in the first place.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

The Truth said:


> Totally, the other 4 guards for Duke scored a whopping 3 points last night!


Yeah, and Shelden Williams scored as much as the rest of the Gonzaga starting line-up!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

matt! said:


> Exactly. JJ is so much more completely surrounded by All-American level talentthan Morrison. Bet that makes the game a bit easier.


JW is a longtime Morrison fan and supporter, I think he was kidding. Especially since he just told you Morrison was terrible in a 35 point night including an excellent job in the final two minutes.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> JW is a longtime Morrison fan and supporter, I think he was kidding. Especially since he just told you Morrison was terrible in a 35 point night including an excellent job in the final two minutes.


He was agreeing with JW.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Truth said:


> He was agreeing with JW.


He was agreeing with sarcasm that he took to be the truth, as did you apparantly.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> Anyone else find it funny that 8 of your 9 "favorite" players are white? Had to chuckle at that.


:laugh: :laugh:

As did I........


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

matt! said:


> Okay, tell us everyone who Kobe has shut down in the past year or two?


**crickets chirping**


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Adam Morrison is freaking CLUTCH. Sick clutch. If you watched Gonzaga, you would know this.

He is far from a complete player, but his scoring defines IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The Mad Viking said:


> Adam Morrison is freaking CLUTCH. Sick clutch. If you watched Gonzaga, you would know this.
> 
> He is far from a complete player, but his scoring defines IMPRESSIVE.


Did you watch yesterdays game, or did you have your Morrison Blinders on again?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jameh said:


> Did you watch yesterdays game, or did you have your Morrison Blinders on again?


He was 10/16 from the field with 24 points against the best defensive team in the nation...

What was J.J. like 3 for 20 from the field?...


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't watch college ball much but I saw the game yesterday with UCLA and Morrison reminds me a lot of Steve Smith from the Hawks back in the day. Not particularly quick, but can get that shot off from anywhere and score like it's nothing.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> He was 10/16 from the field with 24 points against the best defensive team in the nation...
> 
> What was J.J. like 3 for 20 from the field?...


3/18.

Neither had a good game, neither won, and neither is a complete player yet--but any team in the NBA would be fortunate to get either one.

Laurie


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> He was 10/16 from the field with 24 points against the best defensive team in the nation...
> 
> What was J.J. like 3 for 20 from the field?...


I like how three quarters of the time you're only arguement is compairing Morrison to what JJ did/has done. 

Considering the title name is ADAM MORRISON...does that look like JJ to you? Did I have a typo? I mean please...at least TRY.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Is it just me, or was that worst display of competiveness when Morrison stopped in the middle of the court with time still on the clock down by one? AND it was there ball? Things like that just make me shake my head.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jameh said:


> Is it just me, or was that worst display of competiveness when Morrison stopped in the middle of the court with time still on the clock down by one? AND it was there ball? Things like that just make me shake my head.



are you talking about the long pass and shot by batista, not sure what sequence you're referring to. i've been watching morrison since the state title game over on the west side of the state when he was in highschool and i never saw him not give 100%.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> I don't watch college ball much but I saw the game yesterday with UCLA and Morrison reminds me a lot of Steve Smith from the Hawks back in the day. Not particularly quick, but can get that shot off from anywhere and score like it's nothing.


not a bad comparison actually, a lot of similarities in their games


----------

